# Cultured Marble Removal



## jv4511 (Apr 7, 2008)

I've got a customer that needs to re-level his cultured marble tub and replace the particle board sub-floor with plywood and hardy backer before installing a new tile floor. He doesn't want to destroy the tub and surround and is asking me to remove it in tact and reinstall after I've made the structural repairs to the floor. Does anyone have a good way to remove the cultured marble without having to bust it into unusable pieces?


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Pictures would be helpful.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I can't picture any cultured marble tub / shower that we have ever demoed (and we've demoed lots of them) that could have been saved. Those things are made up of many panels glued directly to plywood and usually come off in pieces, you rarely even get a panel or two to come out in one piece. The tubs themselves we remove made from that stuff probably weigh close to 800 lbs too. The bottoms are usually about 2 inches thick.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

make him sign off stating the CM will be damaged even a small chip will ruin the project. can't be done IMHO.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

x3!

Good luck if you move forward with this project!


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

Make that #4


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

I've never worked with "cultured" marble before, only the real deal. Is it that tender? I've done a few project were we took marble cladding off the exterior of banks and such. It came of pretty good.

What is Cultured Marble?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Marble dust mixed with a plastic resin.


----------



## skylands (Dec 10, 2005)

That's really really nice EXCEPT........

the picture's crookedarty:


----------



## Jason Whipple (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh! Now I understand. #5 here!

I remember scribing those back splashes in on a multi unit apartment complex:sad: Yuck! I think I still get white dust from that job that comes out of my belt sander every now and then, and that job was three years ago!:jester:


----------

